# Suggestions 13a / BB



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

First I hope everyone is staying cool there. I know you all have had a very hot start to summer.
We have sold are house and are making are move to the Philippines. Are target goal to be there is September. We are currently working on my wife's dual citizenship and also getting new U.S. Passports since we only had a couple years left on are old one's. Would rather start with 10 years. 
Undecided on 13a or BB. Wife has sister in Washington and we will be coming to visit them some. My thinking is start with BB and If we decide later for 13a we can do it while in the Philippines. 
I will be using tricare Philippines so I should be ok on medical. According to the tricare Philippines web sight ( sorsogon medical mission group hospital) is a certified provider. Since are resident will be sorsogon.
I do understand that with the 13a visa we can have a household shippment to the Philippines. But we will be sending the things we want over there thru LBC.
Some of the furniture is going to her sister house since she has a apartment at her house that she is fixing for us to stay at during are visits. The rest will be sold with the house, sold in garge sell or donated.
I will gladly take any advice into consideration. Thank you.
Roger


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe you mean you are working on your wife US citizenship. I would suggest entering the Philippines using a BB. That will give you a year to get the 13a in the Philippines. A USA police check is required for a 13a but not needed if in the Philippines for 6 months (on a BB). This would end up being the less expensive way to go with the less hassle. 
Tony


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Phil_expat said:


> I believe you mean you are working on your wife US citizenship. I would suggest entering the Philippines using a BB. That will give you a year to get the 13a in the Philippines. A USA police check is required for a 13a but not needed if in the Philippines for 6 months (on a BB). This would end up being the less expensive way to go with the less hassle.
> Tony


No my wife has had her U.S. Citizenship for many years. but she has to apply for a dual citizen thru the Philippine consulate so she can reaquire her Philippine citizenship and get her Philippine passport. So she will have a U.S. And Philippine passport.
Thanks for your suggestion on BB. 
We have used the BB privilege many times the last few years during are extended visits.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Rodgas contact the Philippine Consulate stateside it's in Chicago, I got my 13a through them, it sounds like you both need to contact them, get it knocked out stateside don't do this in the Philippines. I feel I have done my duty as a fellow expat warning another of what could be a painful and agonizing situation if you don't have your documents in order.

Rodgas I am from ND and sent everything through the mail it took me 2 months and several questions but look... you are in Illinois hey..., it doesn't get much better than that.
Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Rodgas contact the Philippine Consulate stateside it's in Chicago, I got my 13a through them, it sounds like you both need to contact them, get it knocked out stateside don't do this in the Philippines. I feel I have done my duty as a fellow expat warning another of what could be a painful and agonizing situation if you don't have your documents in order.
> 
> Rodgas I am from ND and sent everything through the mail it took me 2 months and several questions but look... you are in Illinois hey..., it doesn't get much better than that.
> Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago


Thanks yes we know we can do this at the consulate in Chicago . Just undecided if we want to do it or just use are BB privilege. 
Been to the Philippine consulate in Chicago a few times. Actually we will be there within the next couple of weeks as wife is getting her Philippine citizenship back so she will be a dual citizen.


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

According to Philippine law, an American, during the process to become a Philippine citizen must renounce their US citizenship. Also, according to US law, a Philippine citizen must renounce their citizenship to become a US citizen. However, just because you go through the process does not mean your original country considers your citizenship renounced. 

See this: Dual Nationality | Manila, Philippines - Embassy of the United States

Are you sure you're not just talking about proving she IS a citizen so she can get a new Philippine passport? Possibly assumed she needed to re-apply for citizenship and now have to go through the process because the bureaucracy has already been initiated and now it's to late to stop? Lawyers love to make money and some lawyers may know there's no need but do it anyway for the income... Bear in mind, I'm not an attourney and not professing knowledge of the legalities, just thinking out loud here...

Chuck


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

Also bear in mind, I don't know anyone who has applied for citizenship in another country. If there is a requirement, during the process, to file actual paperwork to your original country renouncing citizenship, that could definitely throw a wrench into my previous post... But, according to the source referenced, it all comes down to "intent"...

" In order for loss of nationality to occur under Section 349 (a)(1), it must be established that the naturalization was obtained voluntarily by a person eighteen years of age or older with the intention of relinquishing U.S. citizenship. Such an intention may be shown by the person's statements or conduct (Vance v. Terrazas, 444 U.S. 252, 1980), but as discussed below in most cases it is assumed that Americans who are naturalized in other countries intend to keep their U.S. citizenship. As a result, they have both nationalities."


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

time2trvl said:


> Also bear in mind, I don't know anyone who has applied for citizenship in another country. If there is a requirement, during the process, to file actual paperwork to your original country renouncing citizenship, that could definitely throw a wrench into my previous post... But, according to the source referenced, it all comes down to "intent"...
> 
> " In order for loss of nationality to occur under Section 349 (a)(1), it must be established that the naturalization was obtained voluntarily by a person eighteen years of age or older with the intention of relinquishing U.S. citizenship. Such an intention may be shown by the person's statements or conduct (Vance v. Terrazas, 444 U.S. 252, 1980), but as discussed below in most cases it is assumed that Americans who are naturalized in other countries intend to keep their U.S. citizenship. As a result, they have both nationalities."


I'm not working on becoming a citizen of the Philippines. My wife is a natural born Filipino citizen. So even now that she is a U.S. Citizen she can apply under the republic act no. 9255 also known as citizenship retention & re-acquisition act of 2003, an individual who was a natural born Filipino citizen but lost his/her Philippine citizenship do to naturalization as a citizen of a foreign country may now petition for reacuisition of Philippine citizenship. 
She still retains her U.S. Citizenship and will become a dual citizen.
Just read about dual citizenship on Philippine consulate page.


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool, I have nothing but the best of hopes for both of you as you continue your lives together.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It is good that your wife is regaining her citizenship but there is no requirement to get a new Philippine passport, as long as she has the certifcate that is all that matters.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> It is good that your wife is regaining her citizenship but there is no requirement to get a new Philippine passport, as long as she has the certifcate that is all that matters.


Thanks


----------

